# Pneumatic Prop- 4 bar lifter



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a simple little something I have worked up using the infamous 4 bar lifter.






*Mod note -- Click on the LINK above the box where the video should be. Embedding is disabled for that video, so it will not play unless you click the link and go to youtube. -- ghostess


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's got to be the largest pop-up I've ever seen!! Looks great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey what happen to the vid?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice - I didn't think it was that big until your dad stood there as reference.

Pyro - clink on the link above the picture to access the video.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o i got it -yep that is big


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle, that's great! what's the extension on the homemade cylinder? I've got a couple new Bimba 16" throw cylinders I'm dying to use.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess bigger IS better. Pretty cool. Let's see some working parts.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hehe having someone step into the picture totally changes the perceived size of the prop.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in love! where'd you get the head and hands? I love how smooth it moves. great prop!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

What happened to the vid???????


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Vid is no more.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Click on the LINK above the video, it is still there.

Nice work, btw!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic job on the prop!!! The vid is great too. Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lets see the mechanism.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

As far as the prop is concerned, it is just a Big Lots giant wall hanging ghoul. And the cylinder has about a 16" throw which is magnified by the 4 bar mechanism. If I wasn't currently on vacation I would take some more photos. Guess we know the plan on returning.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is sweet! 
I have the ghoul or ghost, but where
do you get the cylinder and mechanism from?
Can you post a how-to for us?


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the mechanism and cylinder. Just a very simple 4 bar with a large, overkill, cylinder. But I happened to have the cylinder floating around from an ebay purchase a few months ago, so in it went.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yea that is a huge CYLINDER


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

uncle,

What's your method of attaching the vertical to the 'T's that keeps them in place, yet allows them to swivel? Care to share?

Here's a pic of my work-in-progress. Haven't cemented any PCV connections yet and need to get a hose clamp to attach the cylinder, but it's getting close to liftoff. I got some 16" Bimba cylinders on eBay, so this caught my eye as a project.

Thanks for any tips, DF


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

If you look at his second pic, it shows it somewhat at that angle.

The vertical arm is one size smaller than the 2 four bar arms. So, 1" fittings actually receding into the 1-1/4" tees? With a tube that goes through the 1-1/4" tee and then a 1" end cap that goes into the horizontal tee.

I don't have much for fittings to experiment on what exact sizes can slide into a larger size on hand.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

is it me or does it seems like over kill to use a 16 stroke clylinder, although it would raise the prop higher


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

It is very definitely overkill to use that cylinder, but I happened to have a couple of those floating around from Ebay and figured I might as well use one.

The PVC is also thin wall, which makes that cylinder even more of an overkill!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

overkill / halloween 

Those two words go together, don't they?


----------



## Botag (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful Stuff!!! If you don't mind I'll build this one if my metal frame doesn't arrive in time....

steve


----------

